# Alpacas for Christmas 2016



## Bansil

Plan to pickup 3 or 4 as a Christmas gift to us:snowhat:

they are 2 / 2-1/2 years old, female and can be lead on halter, that is all we know

Hay/roughage is good

goat feed and minerals are BAD

clean water is good

I know to look at them and "see" if they look healthy

do I check Famacha like goats for Anemia? (or will they beat me up?) :mecry:

clear eyes would be good

WHAT to look for as a Newbie for health issues:scratch:

HELP Ya'll got 2 weeks or so

I do know they are ruminants like our goats, so that is a plus

for basic meds be the same for them? vit B complex, redcell, probiatics etc

What is ideal temperature? I assume check rectally also


----------



## SalteyLove

Congrats on your soon-to-be additions!

Does your family spin fiber or anything?

I can't help with your questions as I have no alpaca experience but hopefully this will bump up your post so you can get some answers. I can't imagine them beating you up - they look like such lightweight frail creatures!


----------



## Bansil

I was looking for a alpaca forum and only found an older less used one, I have been waiting a week for "approval" 

I am afraid of getting sick animals, goats I am cool with

biggest issue I have is 1/2 the internet worms monthly for meningeal worms
I have read they need ivermectin monthy to combat Meningeal worms, if that is true what a pain, others have never wormed them??? 

I have no issues doing fecals monthly or weekly, can not be much different than the goats 

She wants to raise babies etc in the next couple years 

I tried Alpacanation, seems to be old and lame forum (it has been almost a week and not approved for membership) 

Any other places to ask advice?

Hope to pickup on 17th/18th, I will be fencing and building troughs and gates this weekend...lows in the teens and highs at 30* :tears:

Thanks for bump :smile:


----------



## Jessica84

If your on Facebook there is alpaca farm life. I joined it when I got mine, for the same reason, just in case, for the most part I see just brags but it seems like there are a bunch of people who have had alpacas for ever. I've yet to run into a issue though so can't tell you for sure how helpful they really are


----------



## Bansil

Okay we have been working hard last couple days,








Wife built a hay trough out of scrap and 2 x 4's
























Borrowed work truck to get some extra hay








Hay is up, need to metal detect and rake again so we can put some hay down









Still need a water container, will alpacas eat the cord if I put a cow heater in water? onder:

I know goats will :shocked: oops

mentioning work 









now have grading to do when it dries out


----------



## Bansil

Also picked up fencing supplies, didn't take pictures :scratch:

I will finish last 50 feet Friday


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks good. They may or may not bother the water heater. Try it when you can keep an eye on them.


----------



## Bansil

got a question

the farm has 5 females 3 are "REG" and 2 are "grade" I can't find a reference to this?

Trying to learn more


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

basically reg is registered with traceable bloodlines...grade is not registered, either because lineage is not known, or because the alpaca was pet quality - or a gelded male which is not really worth the bother.

I do love my alpaca because he is soooo gentle and never challenges the fencing....or chews on anything.


----------



## ksalvagno

Interesting that they are calling them grade now. It was either registered or not registered when I owned alpacas.


----------



## Bansil

Thank you! Makes since now!


----------



## Bansil

SO I need to pickup Ivermectin for monthly shots.

I see it for horses, swine and cattle :scratch: 

is it done under skin or in muscles?

Thanks 
y'all


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

I have only wormed once a year when sheared, otherwise have not had it necessary -and you would have a very hard time catching them for that, for sure!!


----------



## Bansil

we have a large population of white tail deer so Meningeal worms is an issue


----------



## fivemoremiles

I found that my alpacas were like Boats the best day was the day I got them the next best day was the day I got rid of them.


----------



## ksalvagno

AlpacaNation was a great site back in the day. I'm not surprised it is dead now.

Meningeal Worm is worse in the fall. I used to worm monthly from Sept to Jan. I would also worm if we had super wet months in the spring. SQ injection. Used to be 1cc per 50 lbs but don't know what it is now.


----------



## catharina

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> basically reg is registered with traceable bloodlines...grade is not registered, either because lineage is not known, or because the alpaca was pet quality - or a gelded male which is not really worth the bother.


Are there different breeds of Alpacas?


----------



## ksalvagno

Huacaya and Suri.


----------



## Bansil

finished up lot today and hope to see/touch new ladies tomorrow....wife will see and pick on Saturday....got butterflies and am nervous :fireworks::fireworks::fireworks:


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## milk and honey

Just chiming in.... I have 6 alpacas since just a couple of months ago. They seem like easy keepers, fairly timid but also fairly friendly.


----------



## Bansil

milk and honey said:


> Just chiming in.... I have 6 alpacas since just a couple of months ago. They seem like easy keepers, fairly timid but also fairly friendly.


Cool, we spent 3 hrs yesterday, with herd, they have 5 male and 9 females

They are getting out of it they are 70 and dont want anymore babies, they are ready to spend time with grandkids.
He came over to see our setup and seemed impressed that we have done everything in 2 weeks since initial email, he brought some literature for me to read, delivery is Christmas eve day, if i can finish up today (heading to lowes in 2 hrs)

January 15th is herd health day (he gave me a chart that goes through spring of 2019) i will help him do his and then he will follow me home to do ours.

Wife snapped this picture, she was too busy to get others:fireworks:








The light fawn/white one in the back is one of them, and the fawn/tan 1 in back right is also, 1 more tan not in picture


----------



## Bansil

I think these are right :?

*Mallika*








*Mali*








*Rashima*









Those are pictures from sale ad, they are bushier now, I was surprised that they had about 3 inch of wool on them :shocked: they are ll muscle and no fat


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Very nice!!

Keep us updated


----------



## ksalvagno

They look healthy.


----------



## jschies

They are so cute! Now I want one!


----------



## Nubian2twins

We purchased a large dog heated waterer for our 3 alpacas for the winter. The cord runs up the wall and is plugged in. They haven't messed with it. Because Michigan is in an "arctic vortex" right now, they are staying inside. They will look out the door, but haven't ventured out in days. I think they would play with it (being bored) if they wanted to, so I think you are safe. BTW, our alpacas and goats do fantastic together. Our goats stand on the alpacas backs (in better weather) to be able to reach the high pine needles. They are fun to watch together!


----------



## milk and honey

I haven't had my goats with my alpacas. I'm gonna get them together in the spring or summer


----------



## Bansil

I would love to see pictures of the goats and alpacas together


----------



## Nubian2twins

*Goat and Alpaca picture*

I'll see what I can do about a picture of the alpacas and goats together. Every time I get a "Kodak moment" I don't have a camera with me. I run to the house and grab it, and then they stop whatever cute thing they are doing together!!!!! :cake:


----------



## Bansil

So I have been working after work last 2 nights, finishing some loose ends.

With door open, wind could/would drive rain and snow into thier dry living area; i figured an easy fix would be a "hallway" 
28* and wind sucks
















Got 1 side done last night, the other tonight....tomorrow hopefully the roof

A couple troughs to build and check for nails again......hectic times...T minus 2.5 days..


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. You have been busy.


----------



## Bansil

*Tuesday night update:* other wall complete

*Wednesday night update:*roof 99% done


















Started to modify hay trough/manger 

















Tonight will be finish roof, and since it has dried out some, I will pour concrete into post holes to shore them up and put up two 2x4's to finish wall ends and cover bare sheet metal edges

T-1 delivery is scheduled for 3 pm Friday :fireworks:

lots to do including cleaning and metal detecting ground again


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks great!


----------



## Bansil

Okay today has been a long day, finished roof on hallway and added trim boards to cover sharp edge








threw out grass seed and covered with field hay, will help with mud and give them something to eat in the spring time

Also added 14 more fence posts, between ones already installed

I secured the door so wind doesnt blow it shut leaving one or all out and causing a panic attack etc...









fixed this wall so they can't rub it or fall through or something?









made 2 seperate feed troughs sine there is a female sharing issue with youngest one

















Here is picture of their winter lot








.
.
.
.
.
.
.

OH LOOK!!!!



















they are grazing so at least they are not too traumatized


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks good!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

Wonderful job bansil!! I think you will be amazed how easy they are on everything, especially compared to goats! They will be very happy there for sure! Thanks for posting all the pics and details, got goosebumps when you showed them in their new home -so much fun!!!!


----------



## Bansil

So it has been raining since they came home, I went and checked on them several times the first 2 nights, I finally lured them into the barn area and now they come and go.

I was getting worried, they were never shivering though

It was so nice to look in there and see them cushed out together

Def. need to make a "chute" to push them into, so we can get closer and hold them if necessary


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

I halter broke two wild youngs males, and it was really easy - give them treats a lot, just don't reach out to pet them, mine hated that, but I eventually would gently brush up against them, then would touch them -they are not very fond of stroking and being pet like most animals. A few times showing them the halter, then draping it on them, and after 3 weeks of short (5-10 mins)daily sessions I had them in halters and walking no problem. They are very smart and quick to learn. 

Mine will still stay in the rain, even when it's cold rather than go inside, but if you get a chance to feel their coat the water stays on top and they generate a ton of heat. Like all animals, they will come inside if they need it 

Good luck!


----------



## Bansil

well here are a few pictures snapped yesterday

























and from Adrious's visit








*
Disclaimer, i never tie Andrious off, just needed a quick picture*


----------



## ksalvagno

They look good.


----------



## Nubian2twins

Not the pic I'm after of the goats and alpacas together. Will post one of the goats standing on the back of the alpacas to reach pine tree limbs that are too high to reach on their own when I can. But I did catch them together standing in front of our herbicide out building. They were all trying to avoid the north wind.


----------



## Bansil

So we learned how to catch/hold them and give them de-wormer with drench syringe, we went over to the farm where we got them and they showed us (free labor)

I did the whole casually walk next to them and slowly reach and hold their neck close to chest and put a hand on their shoulders, when wife went to drench (she has done horses, thankfully) I took hand off shoulders and held head flat...easy peezy

*For the ladies*!!!!!! ....next was the males :shocked: they may have me by only about 5 pounds, but I tell you what, I should of done them first and then the girls...
I was dragged around like some drunken ******* trying to ride an ostrich (saw this in S.Afrika) :slapfloor:

So after the 4 of us held the biggest one (he will be our Alpacas baby mommas daddy) the others were a little easier, this weekend we will do ours

I did hold Malika last night and it worked :smile:


----------



## ksalvagno

It is easier when they are in a small area. Glad you got to learn how.


----------



## Bansil

ksalvagno said:


> It is easier when they are in a small area. Glad you got to learn how.


April is shot learning month :shocked: did get to grab some skin in front of their back legs a couple times for practice :smile:


----------



## goatblessings

Hoping you have a video of your drunken ******* riding an ostrich routine!:dancedgi:


----------



## Bansil

Sadly no :mecry:

It would of gone Viral and Bansil would be a household name for 15 min :fireworks:
I could have my own show a cross between green Acres and RedGreen

:hi5::cheers::woohoo::woohoo::stars::goattruck:


----------



## ksalvagno

So much easier to give shots in the neck area where the neck meets the body.


----------



## Bansil

Karen that makes sense, less mass to be moving away from neck holding area :thumbup:


----------



## ksalvagno

You give the shot on the opposite side you are on. If you are in a small area, you can even walk with the alpaca and give the shot.


----------



## Bansil

all good advice, only problem right now is they are starting to learn to be pets and not just livestock


----------



## Bansil

Okay so we were victorious in giving them the safegard!!!

She lured them into the feeding area with grain, I snuck up behind them and closed the door

I then went around and casually walked up to Rashima and "caught" and Lisa gave the syringe of dewormer

Malika was next and that worked out good, then Mali's turn

She is oldest and biggest and she is a heck of a kicker, faster than Bruce Lee

noone got kicked or spit on so it was good


----------



## ksalvagno

That is good. But you aren't a true alpaca owner until you have been spit on and it gets in your hair, eyes, up your nose and in your ears.


----------



## Bansil

ksalvagno said:


> That is good. But you aren't a true alpaca owner until you have been spit on and it gets in your hair, eyes, up your nose and in your ears.


Baby steps...baby steps... :mrgreen:


----------



## Bansil

photo from last night :smile:


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They're so pretty!!


----------



## Bansil

Just noticed I missed some pictures from 2 weeks ago :scratch:

These were the weekend before the drench episode :dance:

Got some plowing done in the "lower" garden and I had "help"...guess the new additions think my tractor is sexy









They watched my for almost 1/2 hr

























This weekend I learn to give monthly shots, and figure out how to catch the damn things









I hope to get a "corral" setup to narrow their escape route


----------



## Nubian2twins

Boy, can we relate to that!!!!


----------



## Bansil

Nubian2twins said:


> Boy, can we relate to that!!!!


any pictures


----------

